# Anyone fishing in this cold weather?



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

This has been a cold winter. I fished 1x in mid-December as a guest on another person's boat. I knew it was not going to be good. We fished the Steinhatchee River. Caught 1 trout. I've fished the Steinhatchee many times in the past and never caught many trout during the winter. The joke is there are so many boats out there, you can walk from shore to shore by stepping boat to boat. Our day was a week day and it really was not real crowded. 

I've lost 2 really good anchors in the rocks in the river many years ago so I don't have a lot of memories in the river. True to form, as we made our way out through the no wake zone, a AH in a larger Grady White (28 ft) with twin OBs wanted to pass us on the right from outside the channel. He just kept just wanting to go a little faster than us. My buddy increased speed a little, then we seemingly lost him and paid no attention. As we made our way to the last marker or 2, we saw this AH jerk caught up with us passed us at full throttle and very very close. Like 15-20ft from us. My buddy did nothing to race him or change course. His wake threw the Sea Pro to the side sharply and knocked us down the wake. My buddy cut his speed and we both were like "why did that happen?" What kind of stupid AH does things like that? It could have been serious. Why would someone do something to put a person in a smaller boat at risk? WTF

Then we hit the flats for a short period on what was nearly a low tide. One of those, "the water is gone" days. 

Anyways I hear tripletail are "out there" off of the Suwannee. And I was told the Sheepshead are on some of the reefs already. 

I got a new depthfinder for XMAS and need to install it an then I want to get a trip in.


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

not again! said:


> people show little to no respect for others these days. a sign of the times, i suppose. lucky not to have been in a kayak. I've been almost run over in a kayak where the boater had to go out of the way to harass me, in two feet of water. no accident!


A cell phone video, record reg. #'s, or possibly the "accidental discharge" of a flare gun may be in order next time? 😁


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

Monty said:


> This has been a cold winter. I fished 1x in mid-December as a guest on another person's boat. I knew it was not going to be good. We fished the Steinhatchee River. Caught 1 trout. I've fished the Steinhatchee many times in the past and never caught many trout during the winter. The joke is there are so many boats out there, you can walk from shore to shore by stepping boat to boat. Our day was a week day and it really was not real crowded.
> 
> I've lost 2 really good anchors in the rocks in the river many years ago so I don't have a lot of memories in the river. True to form, as we made our way out through the no wake zone, a AH in a larger Grady White (28 ft) with twin OBs wanted to pass us on the right from outside the channel. He just kept just wanting to go a little faster than us. My buddy increased speed a little, then we seemingly lost him and paid no attention. As we made our way to the last marker or 2, we saw this AH jerk caught up with us passed us at full throttle and very very close. Like 15-20ft from us. My buddy did nothing to race him or change course. His wake threw the Sea Pro to the side sharply and knocked us down the wake. My buddy cut his speed and we both were like "why did that happen?" What kind of stupid AH does things like that? It could have been serious. Why would someone do something to put a person in a smaller boat at risk? WTF
> 
> ...


I always operate with the assumption that the boat overtaking, heading straight at me, or coming close is probably an idiot and I try to make sure that any corrections in my course are made well in advance.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Have been fishing. Was 38 when we headed out Sun. Fished a creek, should have stuck to the St. Marks. Still better than sitting at home.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

jackson man said:


> I always operate with the assumption that the boat overtaking, heading straight at me, or coming close is probably an idiot and I try to make sure that any corrections in my course are made well in advance.


Well said. To use the "at the end of the day expression" the important thing is coming back home. Not going to the hospital or worse.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

First I like the flare gun idea. You just have to dig it out
I'm reeeeal tired of the cold. I took my boat out a month ago and it was 27 degrees. Not a fish was caught. This morning in North Georgia it was 30 degrees. I've got a new PP I want to try but I'm afraid in might freeze and break


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

2 people in a Gheenoe were swamped by a passing boat around Matlacha last month thankfully the were okay you're responsible for your wake in the State of Florida.


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

Backcountry 16 said:


> 2 people in a Gheenoe were swamped by a passing boat around Matlacha last month thankfully the were okay you're responsible for your wake in the State of Florida.


I could be wrong but I think that you're always responsible for your wake regardless of the state. Anyone care to chime in?


----------



## Featherweight (Jan 7, 2020)

I am going to go the opposite direction. I always want people to be safe and responsible while operating. If you are in a kayak it would be nice if you did not paddle down the middle of channels, rivers, and creeks. In some instances minimum draft is the issue for power boats.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jackson man said:


> I could be wrong but I think that you're always responsible for your wake regardless of the state. Anyone care to chime in?


You are still crying about this same crap? I fished from a kayak for about eight years and watched where I paddled. If I had to cross the ICW or anywhere I knew was near a main channel I booked it and got out of the way. You think you can just take some dinky ass boat or kayak wherever you want and expect everyone else to bend for you? Typical liberal mentality.


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You are still crying about this same crap? I fished from a kayak for about eight years and watched where I paddled. If I had to cross the ICW or anywhere I knew was near a main channel I booked it and got out of the way. You think you can just take some dinky ass boat or kayak wherever you want and expect everyone else to bend for you? Typical liberal mentality.


Somehow I knew that you’d have something “constructive “ to add. Does your mom know that you’re still in the basement using her computer? Keep your political opinions to the “off topic” section, it gets old!


Smackdaddy53 said:


> You are still crying about this same crap? I fished from a kayak for about eight years and watched where I paddled. If I had to cross the ICW or anywhere I knew was near a main channel I booked it and got out of the way. You think you can just take some dinky ass boat or kayak wherever you want and expect everyone else to bend for you? Typical liberal mentality.


You’re just jealous that I can still run shallower than you can even after you add your new “contraption “ to your skiff.😁


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jackson man said:


> Somehow I knew that you’d have something “constructive “ to add. Does your mom know that you’re still in the basement using her computer? Keep your political opinions to the “off topic” section, it gets old!
> 
> You’re just jealous that I can still run shallower than you can even after you add your new “contraption “ to your skiff.😁


That’s cute.


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

not again! said:


> okay. to be more specific about my post. i was in the intracoastal waterway maybe 100 feet from shore, and at least one thousand feet from the marked channel. for any boat to get within 10 feet from me whether it was a bay boat or a motor yacht was wrong. everyone should be respectful of other boats, whether they are flats skiffs, kayaks or paddle boards is irrelevant. and believe me, when that happens , the last thing on your mind is a cell phone, camera, air horn, or boat registration number. JMO and to the OP, sorry you had a bad fishing day and were harassed by another boater.


 Just another cold one Steelhead fishing the Trinity River in Northern Ca.


Monty said:


> This has been a cold winter. I fished 1x in mid-December as a guest on another person's boat. I knew it was not going to be good. We fished the Steinhatchee River. Caught 1 trout. I've fished the Steinhatchee many times in the past and never caught many trout during the winter. The joke is there are so many boats out there, you can walk from shore to shore by stepping boat to boat. Our day was a week day and it really was not real crowded.
> 
> I've lost 2 really good anchors in the rocks in the river many years ago so I don't have a lot of memories in the river. True to form, as we made our way out through the no wake zone, a AH in a larger Grady White (28 ft) with twin OBs wanted to pass us on the right from outside the channel. He just kept just wanting to go a little faster than us. My buddy increased speed a little, then we seemingly lost him and paid no attention. As we made our way to the last marker or 2, we saw this AH jerk caught up with us passed us at full throttle and very very close. Like 15-20ft from us. My buddy did nothing to race him or change course. His wake threw the Sea Pro to the side sharply and knocked us down the wake. My buddy cut his speed and we both were like "why did that happen?" What kind of stupid AH does things like that? It could have been serious. Why would someone do something to put a person in a smaller boat at risk? WTF
> 
> ...


To answer OP's original question. Steelhead fishing on the Trinity River in Northern Ca.


----------

